# A "Heads Up" 0n overhead power-line safety...



## Jace (Jul 20, 2022)

Kites, drones, balloons, planes,  and other toys that fly _should *never go near *_overhead power lines.

iI anything gets caught in the overhead lines, *don't try to retrieve it yourself.

Call your utility company.*


Anyone have this experience?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Kites, drones, balloons, planes,  and other toys that fly _should *never go near *_overhead power lines.
> 
> iI anything gets caught in the overhead lines, *don't try to retrieve it yourself.
> 
> ...


And call utility company immediately if you see one that's fallen on sidewalk, street, etc.  DO NOT GO NEAR IT!!!


----------

